# OPPO 4K Blu-ray Player Information



## Todd Anderson

I'm writing up a CEDIA Day 2 show report right now... and just got an in-person scoop on OPPO's new BD player offerings in the press room. The unit is not "officially" here... here's a snippet from the write up (and a first look photo I took). I know a lot of you have been yearning for information about an OPPO 4K player... well... here it is! More to come:

_OPPO isn’t officially on the show floor at CEDIA, but a prototype version of its new 4K UHD BD player has been seen making the rounds. The rumor mill has been buzzing over these images and the rumored price. 

Here’s the quick and dirty. OPPO is currently planning on releasing two versions of a 4K UHD BD player: The UDP-203 and UDP-205. The primary difference between the two is quality of the analog outputs, with the 205 relying on a better quality EES DAC to output sound through stereo outputs. The 203 will have a lesser DAC that feeds multi-channel outputs (which OPPO is including on the 203 for customers with older systems). 

As for pricing, the 203 will likely land in the $499-$599 range, while the 205 should find its way to the $1199 to $1299 region.

When I spoke to OPPO, they were not able to confirm a ship date. It might be late 2016, but OPPO made it very clear they aren’t interested in rushing a half-baked product to market. They say they are still sorting out HDMI handshake issues, in addition to on screen banding produced when discs encoded with HDR are being fed to non-HDR televisions. I have heard, however, that prototype players are likely to begin beta field testing by the end of the month. That information came from a non-OPPO source, so time will best validate that claim.
_


----------



## Blacklightning

Dolby Vision??? :nerd2:lease:


----------



## Todd Anderson

Blacklightning said:


> Dolby Vision??? :nerd2:lease:


I'm not sure on that one...


----------



## Todd Anderson

Blacklightning said:


> Dolby Vision??? :nerd2:lease:




OK.... straight from OPPO:

"Dolby Vision support is not available at this time. We are using a custom MediaTek decoder chip, and MediaTek is a Dolby Vision partner (announced last September) so there is always hope"

Translation: probably


----------



## JimShaw

Any hint regarding a possible 203D? 



.


----------



## Blacklightning

Seems like most new players are running the Logo's on the back. Nice to see a clean look.


----------



## bkeeler10

I was really worried the price of this thing would go up quite a bit compared to the current players. Looks like it will stay under control. Any word on whether the networking features of the 103 (DLNA and SMB share streaming over the local network, along with the Media Control app for Android and iOS) will make it to the 203?


----------



## NBPk402

JimShaw said:


> Any hint regarding a possible 203D?
> 
> 
> 
> .


I don't think Darbee even has a version yet for 4k...is there?


----------



## Todd Anderson

ellisr63 said:


> I don't think Darbee even has a version yet for 4k...is there?


No... I don't think they do. Their latest release was not even HDMI 2.0a compliant. Honestly, with 4K and HDR bubbling to the surface, I don't see where Darbee fits into the bigger picture.


----------



## Todd Anderson

bkeeler10 said:


> I was really worried the price of this thing would go up quite a bit compared to the current players. Looks like it will stay under control. Any word on whether the networking features of the 103 (DLNA and SMB share streaming over the local network, along with the Media Control app for Android and iOS) will make it to the 203?


I'll find out


----------



## Robert Zohn

Great information Todd and it confirms much of what I am also told by OPPO. 

No confirmation on DV at this time and I sent them information on another DV SoC manufacturer. Hope to get my Beta UDP-203 next week and I'll be testing it on every brand of TV and several UHD projectors.


----------



## skass1

Can you also test how it handles HDR. Also will it output 10 bits?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Zohn

Yes, but I do not expect to be posting any information as I'll be signing a non-disclosure (NDA) and it's a Beta unit so my job is to test everything and report to OPPO engineering. 

I'm 100% confident it will handle HDR as well as the best UHD BD player and regarding 10-bit I do not believe any UHD BD player puts out 10-bit.


----------



## Todd Anderson

bkeeler10 said:


> I was really worried the price of this thing would go up quite a bit compared to the current players. Looks like it will stay under control. Any word on whether the networking features of the 103 (DLNA and SMB share streaming over the local network, along with the Media Control app for Android and iOS) will make it to the 203?


I confirmed that the 203 will continue to support DLNA and SMB. 

According to my contact, the MediaControl app will be revised and enhanced (but it might not be ready from prime time when Oppo launches the player... so there is a possibility that there will be no companion app at launch).


----------



## bkeeler10

Thanks for the information. Good to hear to too, since I use those features a lot and would like to get this player.


----------



## skass1

Todd Anderson said:


> I confirmed that the 203 will continue to support DLNA and SMB.
> 
> 
> 
> According to my contact, the MediaControl app will be revised and enhanced (but it might not be ready from prime time when Oppo launches the player... so there is a possibility that there will be no companion app at launch).




One question Todd. From other sites I understand Oppo will have a press conference tomorrow. As I understand it they will show off the 203 and 205 

Will you report on the press conference?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd Anderson

If OPPO has any kind of media around the players, I won't be present. But, will provide a more formal write-up if possible / necessary. We'll have to see why additional information is provided.


----------



## Todd Anderson

skass1 said:


> One question Todd. From other sites I understand Oppo will have a press conference tomorrow. As I understand it they will show off the 203 and 205
> 
> Will you report on the press conference?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just heard from my OPPO point of contact (1000% reliable) that there is no press conference or media release planned for tomorrow. I know there's lots of noise / rumors surrounding these players...for now we are going to have to hang tight and wait it out. It could be a number of months before we have an official notifications from OPPO (very hard to say).


----------



## skass1

Todd Anderson said:


> Just heard from my OPPO point of contact (1000% reliable) that there is no press conference or media release planned for tomorrow. I know there's lots of noise / rumors surrounding these players...for now we are going to have to hang tight and wait it out. It could be a number of months before we have an official notifications from OPPO (very hard to say).




Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd Anderson

Most certainly!


----------



## Todd Anderson

Just as an FYI, OPPO had a UK training event today... sounds like someone may have reported some incorrect information post-event. So, if you're hearing/reading information that clashes with what's been revealed here (so far), ignore it. I've been in contact with the director of product development and he wants to be sure that everyone understands that OPPO is not going to over promise on features that may not be ready for release.

Again, the rumor mill is hot and heavy on this particular product... if you have any questions, please post them here and I'll try my best to get a straight answer!

Todd


----------



## skass1

Todd Anderson said:


> Just as an FYI, OPPO had a UK training event today... sounds like someone may have reported some incorrect information post-event. So, if you're hearing/reading information that clashes with what's been revealed here (so far), ignore it. I've been in contact with the director of product development and he wants to be sure that everyone understands that OPPO is not going to over promise on features that may not be ready for release.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the rumor mill is hot and heavy on this particular product... if you have any questions, please post them here and I'll try my best to get a straight answer!
> 
> 
> 
> Todd




Todd the big rumor is that the Oppo will be the first DV unit on the market. As rumor has it, Oppo is waiting for certification from Dolby to enable DV

I think the truth is as you have stated DV is probably not a sure thing as rumor have it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd Anderson

I've heard most of the rumors... I'm sure there are some out there that I haven't caught that you may have seen...:wink2:

Direct from OPPO's Direct of Product Development: No support for Dolby Vision at this time.

Read into that what you will... one would have to assume they are working on it. The new OPPO players will be using a MediaTek decoder chip, and MediaTek is a Dolby Vision partner... so hopefully that's going to be a score for all of us! If (or when) that happens is completely up in the air at this point.


----------



## Todd Anderson

In other news... it's great that OPPO is official in the fray, so to speak. Glad to have the competition, especially since it's evident that there is differences in quality across the options already on the market.


----------



## Todd Anderson

You can find this by going here: http://www.oppodigital.com/uhd/

(of course HTS will stay on top of coverage, too! ;-)


----------



## Robert Zohn

*Here's John Archer's Wall Street Journal write-up with some things confirming and new information on OPPO's UDP-203.*


----------



## Todd Anderson

Thanks for the link, Robert! These players are looking like world beaters!


----------



## JimShaw

Robert Zohn said:


> Yes, but I do not expect to be posting any information as I'll be signing a non-disclosure (NDA) and it's a Beta unit so my job is to test everything and report to OPPO engineering.
> 
> I'm 100% confident it will handle HDR as well as the best UHD BD player and regarding 10-bit I do not believe any UHD BD player puts out 10-bit.



Robert

You can post your thoughts right here. We won't tell a soul :smile:



.


----------



## HatlessChimp

Picked up mine 2 days ago. I LOVE THE STRIP METADATA FUNCTION! What it does is give you the rec2020 colour but not the unrealistic nits in brightness range of HDR. Hard to explain but its great!






Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimShaw

HatlessChimp said:


> Picked up mine 2 days ago. I LOVE THE STRIP METADATA FUNCTION! What it does is give you the rec2020 colour but not the unrealistic nits in brightness range of HDR. Hard to explain but its great!
> 
> https://youtu.be/F--ffP6Iiig
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



Hey, I resent that. "Men between the ages of 25 to 45 may feel 'movement' when unboxing the Oppo". I am a hell of a lot older than 45 and when I unbox, I know I am going to feel "movement". Maybe Oppo transcends the norm.


----------

